# Interesting DIY Table Saw Fence - Maybe Help Someone?



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Excellent design!
Unfortunately, for those who may want to get one, they are "out of stock" as posted about 1 year ago.
That method of using 80/20 aluminum stock is a means for a DIY'er to get infinite variations in fence design.
Another fence system from Banggood is shown here:


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> That method of using 80/20 aluminum stock is a means for a DIY'er to get infinite variations


I knew the concept but not the "80/20" name.








T-slot structural framing - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




I'm interested in it for DIY miter gauge fence, jigs etc. Where do you suggest getting it? There's McMaster-Carr of course, I get stuff there, but they are top dollar. Is there a place that has decent straightness etc at medium price?

Edit: Looking at their page for it the prices aren't as bad as I thought, still there must be lower priced places.








McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

There's plenty of 80/20 on Ebay and other small pieces for assembling your system.
You'd better have a decent drill press and holding vise to make some of this stuff.
You can use an ordinary bandsaw to cut it to length, with about a 6 tooth blade.
A good set of drills and taps would be needed.
The sliding poly pieces are probably made from UHMW stock, also on Ebay.
It takes making jigs and sled to a whole new level.


----------



## swp (Dec 17, 2021)

Many years ago I scrapped the flimsy fence that came with my then new Sears saw and built the "Bieseklone" out of Unistrut. This stuff is a steel C channel with a variety of fittings, similar to the 80/20 of today but not as much variety. (Walk into any warehouse or manufacturer and you will see Unistrut holding stuff all over the place.) It worked very well and I felt a little loss when I gave the TS to Goodwill, but something much better replaced it. Knowing what is available and where to get it is 3/4 of the battle. McMaster, Ebay, MCS, Grainger -- that's my mantra.


----------

